# Progesterone, Depression & CFS



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

*Elevated levels of some neuroactive progesterone metabolites,particularly isopregnanolone, in women with chronic fatigue syndrome.*Journal: Psychoneuroendocrinology. 2004 Feb;29(2):245-68.Authors: Murphy BE, Abbott FV, Allison CM, Watts C, Ghadirian AM.Affiliation: Department of Psychiatry, McGill University, 1033 PineAvenue West, H3A 1A1, Montreal, CanadaNLM Citation: PMID: 14604604


> quote:Chronic fatigue syndrome (CFS) is a controversial entity whose cause isunknown. In this study we have explored the possibility that progesteronemetabolites may be involved.Plasma levels of the progesterone precursor pregnenolone, progesteroneitself, and five ring A-reduced metabolites of progesterone were measuredin 20 women with CFS and in 13 age-matched controls....Mean values for progesterone and all of its metabolites were higher inCFS patients, ...These elevated levels of isopregnanolonecould not be attributed to medications (antidepressants and anxiolytics).When the CFS patients were divided into two groups according to theirHamilton depression scale ratings, mean (+/-SD) isopregnanolone levelswere higher (274+/-160 vs 197+/-119 pmol/l) in the less depressed group(ratings 2-14) than in the more depressed group (ratings 17-28), althoughthis difference did not reach significance. Progesterone levels werenegatively correlated with Hamilton depression rating scores (r=-0.56;p<0.01).These results suggest that increases in ring A-reduced progesteronemetabolites, particularly isopregnanolone, are associated with CFS, andthat the pathophysiology of CFS is unlikely to be due to depression.


That was posted to the Co-Cure email list. Had to cut a bit of it due to some sort of HTML error. Interesting to see that progesterone & depression levels are negatively correlated, as well as progesterone being elevated in CFS.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

I'm really glad to hear that. I'm so tired of everything being blaimed on depression.Granted, some things are "magnified" because of depression, but doggone it, I'm so tired of everything being blaimed on nerves and/or depression. "Oh, if you would learn to relax, your pain wouldn't be so bad, etc, etc.". Any Doc that tells me that now, gets an ear full. First words out of my mouth is, "Take the pain away and I could relax!"


----------



## Jhouston (Nov 9, 2003)

Susan, that is really interesting to me. About 3 yrs back I was trying to figure out whats what with cfs and my inability to sleep through the night, I had my hormones tested using saliva test.My progesterone was way over the top for a post meno woman. I figured it did not make sense with all I had read about using progest creams for meno. I went to gyn for blood test to back it up.It was higher than the range for menopause but the doc said not that high to be a concern. Then I contacted a natural doc and he said progesterone could spike if under a lot of stress. Now this is being looked at for cfs. But if stress is a factor .....I don't know since if sleep is constantly disturbed how can you not be under physical stress.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I'm really happy that they are continuing to investigate different biological "oddities" in CFIDS/ME. The only thing about this that bums me out, is my doctor checked my progesterone levels and they were low (most likely because I've been on Birth Control for quite a few years). So whatever they find in this study won't help me. (How very selfish of me!







) Anyway, I think this could be good news for a certain portion of the CFIDS/ME community!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2003)

This information surprises me, because use of natural progesterone always helped the fibro pain for me.I can't help but wonder if the differences in synthetic progestins and natural progesterone might have a bearing on any of this and what the role of synthetic estrogens might play? That's what Dr. John R. Lee always told me, anyway.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

> quote:This information surprises me, because use of natural progesterone always helped the fibro pain for me


The article was about CFS, maybe that's why?


----------

